# [mod_rewrite] Seit Umzug falsche Weiterleitung



## prodigy (4. April 2012)

Hey hey!

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen, und zwar leitet rewrite seit dem Umzug auf einen anderen Server (apache version ist nun 2.2.16 statt 2.2.14) falsch weiter!

Hier der entsprechende rewrite code:


```
RewriteRule ^podcast/([0-9]+)\.([a-z0-9]+)$ getpodcastfile.php?aid=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^podcast\.xml$ podcastfeed.php [L]
```

Die zweite Regel funktioniert einwandfrei, die erste hingegen nicht mehr!

So wurde früher z.B. podcast/1.mp3 erfolgreich nach getpodcastfile.php?aid=1 weitergeleitet, macht der Server jetzt eine Weiterleitung auf die existierende Datei podcast.php!
Was mir absolut unerklärlich ist, denn eine solche Weiterleitung steht NIRGENDS in der .htaccess! Außerdem ist die erste Direktive, auch die aller erste Rewrite Direktive, und mit [L] dürfte er ja danach nicht weiter machen..

Der rewrite .log Datei entnehme ich auch nur, dass er auf die podcast.php weiterleitet..:


```
add path info postfix: /var/www/www.domain.de/podcast.php -> /var/www/www.domain.de/podcast.php/17.mp3
strip per-dir prefix: /var/www/www.domain.de/podcast.php/17.mp3 -> podcast.php/17.mp3
applying pattern '^podcast\/([0-9]+)\.([a-z0-9]+)$' to uri 'podcast.php/17.mp3'
add path info postfix: /var/www/www.domain.de/podcast.php -> /var/www/www.domain.de/podcast.php/17.mp3
strip per-dir prefix: /var/www/www.domain.de/podcast.php/17.mp3 -> podcast.php/17.mp3
applying pattern '^podcast\.xml$' to uri 'podcast.php/17.mp3'
pass through /var/www/www.domain.de/podcast.php
```

Dann geht er natürlich alle Regeln durch, weil podcast.php nicht mit podcast/ übereinstimmt..
Aber warum wird ein Aufruf von podcast/17.mp3 nach podcast.php weitergeleitet?

Ich versteh die (rewrite) Welt nicht mehr!


----------

